# Bored Troops Iraq



## horseUSA (Feb 7, 2005)

Couple of vids of troops passing time.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2005)

That looks like fun to me!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 7, 2005)

Not much else to do for fun in the desert, I guess.


----------



## cute corporal (Mar 7, 2005)

they could always send me down...or maybe not!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## cute corporal (Mar 14, 2005)

*chortle*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 14, 2005)

The grenade wash one is completely brilliant!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2005)

You would be amazed at the things one comes up with to pass the time by!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 4, 2005)

any examples??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2005)

You _had_ to ask that, didn't you?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2005)

Well let me dig up some pictures first. I can not explain without pictures okay!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh boy, this ought to be interesting! 8) I remember the mischief we caused when we got bored, and we weren't in the desert! 

One story of bored night shift guys from the cold war:
My buddy drove the line trucks with airplane avionics parts to shuttle them to different aircraft for swap out and would take the bad ones down to the Nav shop for repair. 

One night, as was common, the night shift was quiet. There were alot of old french fighters that were shifted around the base in those days to show in satellite photos that we actually had more airplanes than we really did (True, we had probably 50-60 of these dead birds). The planes had not flown in years and most were just empty airframes that looked real enough for Soviet reconnaissance satellites. 

Anyway, my buddy and the other guy in the truck thought up a diversion for the nightshift. All of the static fighters had red stars on the tails by the next morning! The funniest thing is that they stayed that way for several weeks while they tried to find out who did it. They never did! 

To make it even funnier, someone else was sent to paint the stars over with green paint. That is exactly what they did, now all the red stars were green!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2005)

Too bad you didn't get any pictures!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 4, 2005)

that's bloody brilliant


----------



## evangilder (Apr 5, 2005)

I wanted to get a picture, but I didn't have a flightline photo pass. If I had gotten caught taking a picture on the line, I would have been in a lot of trouble. I did sneak some other pictures on the line once though.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 5, 2005)

What? Like you wouldn't have gotten nailed, for painting red stars on the planes?


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 5, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Anyway, my buddy and the other guy in the truck thought up a diversion for the nightshift. All of the static fighters had red stars on the tails by the next morning! The funniest thing is that they stayed that way for several weeks while they tried to find out who did it. They never did!




And you probably gave some very bored GRU officer in Moscow a laugh!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 6, 2005)

It was funny, but I was not involved, except maybe as an accessory. I knew who did it, bit I sure wasn't gonna rat out my bud. I would have been proud to say I did it, if I had. I could imagine the Soviet intel guy looking at the shots, wondering hw we got Russian planes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

man that's so funny...............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

Sorry guys still trying to dig up some pictures.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 22, 2005)

Here's a true story.

My Great-Uncle Leldon who was with the 101st Airborne during WWII told me that they were stationed in town with a river in between. On the other side of the river was where the Germans were.

Now for those of you who have seen Band of Brothers, the episodes where they finished Bastogne and were in that town with the river in between the Americans and Germans, that was exactly what it was like except this story takes place in 1945.

Anyway, my Great Uncle's friend wanted to say that he shot at some Germans back to his family and friends back home. So one day they were out there when they saw these 3 Germans coming out of a ruined building on the other side of the river. 

Well, my great uncle's friend fired of some rounds with his M1 Garand toward the Germans. They ran for it. A couple of seconds later, mortar fired opened up and started blasting the side of the river that they were on!

They all ran and took cover from what they did. My Great Uncle asked his friend, "Was it worth shooting and missing those Germans so that mortars started firing?!" His friend replied, "It was one hell of a show if you ask me, besides, those germans ran out of Mortar ammo!"

A couple of days later the Germans began to surrender. Their squad leader asked if they had anything to do with the gunshots. Well just as he said that this German walks by with his hands up, recognizes my Uncle's friend and makes a laugh.

My great uncle told me that during that time it may not have seen funny but when you look back at it and since nobody got killed, its a funny situation.


----------



## toffigd (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2005)

Interesting story. Good stuff.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 23, 2005)

Absoulute true story. I still cant believe it actually happened.


----------

